# Bunny keeps licking my covers?



## LazerFace (Nov 29, 2017)

Charlie keeps licking my covers in my bed (yes i let my rabbit in my bed, shame on me i know) can anyone tell me what this means? Should i clean them or something? He also likes to run in circles around me? Plz help haha


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Nov 29, 2017)

It may mean that he likes the covers or hes trying to groom the bed [emoji23]


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sometimes though, if you let him on your bed too much (like I did) he can end up claiming your bed and he might get territorial


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm guessing that he's not neutered? The circling is a courting behavior. He is claiming you as his. It may escalate to also showering you with urine as he dances around you. True love!


----------



## Chamarith (Nov 29, 2017)

FYI, My Mini Rex doe has always run around me in circles and nibbling on my slippers. She is just saying," hey there human, please come down here on the floor with me." She just wants me to play and snuggle with her. She also licks throw pillows in her room and in the hallway that I keep to put my head on when on the floor with her. I have often wondered if she can smell my scent on them.&#9787;&#9786;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2017)

I have had neutered males and females circle me, "courting behavior" so either way that's normal. The licking is also a normal grooming behavior, but make sure it does not get excessive to the point where you get holes in the bed cover. We had one that would start licking and then she would dig--very hard on our "new" sofa, bedspread, and the "old" carpet.


----------



## mark (Nov 30, 2017)

Haha, our rabbits also lick and dig on the dining room chair cushions, to the point that they have licked, dug and even chewed holes in many of them. We flip them over when we have company over for dinner!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 30, 2017)

mark said:


> Haha, our rabbits also lick and dig on the dining room chair cushions, to the point that they have licked, dug and even chewed holes in many of them. We flip them over when we have company over for dinner!



Haha! The things we tolerate for the sake of our bunnies. et:


----------



## samoth (Dec 8, 2017)

My female loves to lick her surroundings, especially if I'm petting her. She'll lick for as long as I pet, and it's always the floor -- wherever she may be. 

She was spayed when she was 3 years old, so I don't know if it's a carry-over hormonal thing, or just something some buns do. She exhibits circling and humming behavior with me as well, but only in anticipation of treats when I get home from work.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh good. I thought my bunny was strange for licking literally everything!
Someone has suggested he might be trying to cool down since he mostly licks hardwood, linoleum, fake wood. But, he also licks my sheets and my clothes. Pretty much anything he's near. I'm very grateful he doesn't chew much at all and doesn't destroy stuff but sometimes the licking can get annoying too lol. I've concluded though it's just something he's doing, like, grooming it to claim it as his. He's not yet neutered (two more weeks thank god!) but doesn't have any bad habits so we'll have to see if it's hormonal or just a quirk he does. At this point though, I think he's been doing it so long it's also just a learned habit as well. I've only had him for almost three months, adopted him from some bad parents unfortunately/fortunately for him. 

The only time he stops licking is when I'm petting him on my bed but when I stop, he'll continue licking. When I'm petting him though and he's relaxed, he will drool >.< He's getting some dental work done during his neuter so hopefully that will help him out. I figured it's either because he's so relaxed or his teeth are too long since he doesn't chew much.


----------



## _Moby_ (Dec 9, 2017)

I let my bun in my bed too. There was a week there where he would pee on my bed, almost every night... But he hasn't done it even once after his neuter. Hopefully that remains the case. 

But I often have clothes on my bed, that sometimes Moby will lick watching me.
This is a quote from The Language of Lagomorphs, an excellent website on rabbit behavior:

"Some rabbits will lick objects around you, rather than your body or the clothes youre wearing. This is used to indicate that they like you very much even though youre a subordinate. It will be performed very clearly in your view and while watching you. They seem particularly to choose objects that have your scent, such as places where you sit or clothing youre removed. I think its fair to interpret this as giving you the gift of being groomed, though indirectly."

http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 18, 2017)

My male licks literally everything. Me, my bed, my pants, the floors, the walls. His favorite though, are his stuffies (I had to very discretely steal one the other day and give it a 'bath' because there was crusted saliva all over it). He's a funny little creature, my Whiskey. :wiggle Sounds like your bunny is the same way.


----------



## searaygirl67 (Jan 20, 2020)

mark said:


> Haha, our rabbits also lick and dig on the dining room chair cushions, to the point that they have licked, dug and even chewed holes in many of them. We flip them over when we have company over for dinner!


Mine is always licking the couch!


----------

